# Marlin 336 vs. Winchester 94



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Or any other 30-30 lever action under 600$ you can recommend .


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Love the Winchester, but thats me.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I own a 94. Love it. I own a Marlin 1895. Love it. I would at this point happily trade the 94 for a short barreled (16-1/2" and up) 336. The Marlins for me well. And I went to college with Frank Kenna's daughter.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you use it a lot, the Marlin may be more practical, because of the side eject that allows a standard scope mount. Also, they are nearly always excellent shooters.

But an old Winchester is just very cool, and if you don't need a scope, probably shoots just as well.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My Winchester with iron sights will make one ragged 3 shot hole, standing, off hand, at 50 yards.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I shouldve made a poll!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

But note, I would still trade it for the Marlin. I am just like that


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

So marlin over Winchester?


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

If you want a shooter, yes


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My answer, depends on which fits you better and is more comfortable. Both work great. Both shoot great. 
The caveat is that if you plan to add optics, I say go Marlin.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I like the 94 but the 336 is more practical because of scope mounting with the side ejection and every now and then you run across a tack driver.


----------



## stuartrodenberg (Jan 29, 2013)

I like winchester 94 because it is comfortable for me and I am using it since 5 years. Have purchased this from cheap bb guns store.


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Mar 17, 2011)

My vote goes to Marlin. I have several including the 30-30 and 35 Remington. Both are good guns but the Marlin's just feel better to me. As mentioned above they also allow for a top mounted scope. In my opinion, the JM stamped Marlin's also hold their value better.


----------

